# [SOLVED] Cannot see preview video on Sony Vegas Pro 10?



## TrooPeRZz

When I import/Open up a video file into sony vegas pro 10 and click play, all I hear is the audio and no video. I used to have sony vegas pro 10 on my old PC and it used to play in the top left, but it is not there...

Can somebody help me show the video preview section please, as it is incredibly hard editing a video when you cannot see the video itself..


----------



## Laxer

*Re: Cannot see preview video on Sony Vegas Pro 10?*

I found that the easiest solution is just to grab the video you wish to open and drag it to the right into the other tab.

It works for me let me know about you.

if not we may need to adjust some settings.


----------



## TrooPeRZz

*Re: Cannot see preview video on Sony Vegas Pro 10?*

It works, but it difficult to edit.

After I edited half of my video, if I wanted to see my preview.. I can't. I can only see the rough copy of the video which I imported.

Any solution to that?


----------



## Laxer

*Re: Cannot see preview video on Sony Vegas Pro 10?*

do you have video preview out?

if not from the top menu go to View>Video Preview.


----------



## TrooPeRZz

*Re: Cannot see preview video on Sony Vegas Pro 10?*

There is no video preview option on the view menu ;\


----------



## TrooPeRZz

*Re: Cannot see preview video on Sony Vegas Pro 10?*

After looking around, still no luck.


----------



## koala

*Re: Cannot see preview video on Sony Vegas Pro 10?*

Video Preview: Alt+4

The option is enabled in your screenshot, and the preview area is the box at the top right with the Play/Stop/Rew/Fwd buttons below it.

Try clicking the dropdown menu box above the video area and change the setting from None to see if that brings up the preview.


----------



## TrooPeRZz

*Re: Cannot see preview video on Sony Vegas Pro 10?*

Nevermind I found it! Cheers for your help though, it was already enabled.. Just hiding 

I had to click on the arrow cursor on the edge of the screen, cheers for your help though


----------

